

Litecoin - zengr
http://litecoin.org/

======
downrightmike
AMD 6970 GPU output Bitcoin: ~300Mhashes/sec Litecoin: ~300Khashes/sec meh

~~~
come2gether
how do you convert this to average coins per hour?

